# Calling all hifi gurus IM Going audio crazy!!!



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Could throw one or two of these in a trunk baffle to start...

The Madisound Speaker Store

Or just run the dual 18" Peavey subs like me and Justin.

Not sure if this would be too permanently visible for you. The difference between a sealed box and a trunk baffle is quite enormous.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hands down, I'd recommend the ScanSpeak Illuminator tweeter. I haven't seen anything else out there that competes (that is currently available). 

The Madisound Speaker Store
The Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Hands down, I'd recommend the ScanSpeak Illuminator tweeter. I haven't seen anything else out there that competes (that is currently available).
> 
> The Madisound Speaker Store
> The Madisound Speaker Store


I believe your dual 18" set up will perform better than the aura in our cars. maybe not in our homes. The scan speak illuminators is what i was jumping for. I heard them used in several loud speakers design companies one of which I had the pleasure listening to the VR-11SEMK2. I will probably go with these. You know I have never heard accutons have you?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> I believe your dual 18" set up will perform better than the aura in our cars. maybe not in our homes. The scan speak illuminators is what i was jumping for. I heard them used in several loud speakers design companies one of which I had the pleasure listening to the VR-11SEMK2. I will probably go with these. You know I have never heard accutons have you?


I have not, but you could probably find someone on PETT that has if you were really interested in them. 

I agree, the Peavey 18s would sound better in our cars. They are plenty loud anyway. The Aura 18s are just sooooo pretty.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

If you're not fond of your spare tire (and not using the well for an enclosure) consider running an additional battery on an isolator. CLD tiles throughout the cabin/doors/trunk. Just my .02


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

*My thoughts on my mid/midbass drivers*
*Accuton C180-6-191, 7" Ceramic Mid/Bass,*

*Morel Supreme SCW636 Carbon Fiber Cone Woofer
*
*ScanSpeak Illuminator 18WU/8741T 7" Woofer, 8 ohm
*
*SEAS Excel W18EX-001 (E0017) 7" magnesium Cone Woofer
**VIFA ne180w-04/08
**SEAS, W26FX-002 *
*EATON 8472/32 LH*


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I dont know why these got all crazy with font


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> If you're not fond of your spare tire (and not using the well for an enclosure) consider running an additional battery on an isolator. CLD tiles throughout the cabin/doors/trunk. Just my .02


My cruze is an eco! so no tire. This will be getting 1 huge additional battery Maybe two. My biggest concern with this is alternator..... I want a clean 260 amp alt. I am afraid our cars will not be able to be built. My entire car will be hushmated including inside and outside skins as well as fire wall and roof


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I have not, but you could probably find someone on PETT that has if you were really interested in them.
> 
> I agree, the Peavey 18s *would* sound better in our cars. They are plenty loud anyway. The Aura 18s are just sooooo pretty.


Dont you mean, do?

I am not looking for epic spl I want to be in the 135-7db range


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I have not, but you could probably find someone on PETT that has if you were really interested in them.
> 
> I agree, the Peavey 18s would sound better in our cars. They are plenty loud anyway. The Aura 18s are just sooooo pretty.


I was considering the auras for my HT build but my home theater always gets side tracked by my customers FWTL towers.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> My cruze is an eco! so no tire. This will be getting 1 huge additional battery Maybe two. My biggest concern with this is alternator..... I want a clean 260 amp alt. I am afraid our cars will not be able to be built. My entire car will be hushmated including inside and outside skins as well as fire wall and roof


Confused by "cars not be able to be built" but I think their is plenty of room in the bay for a much larger alternator. I don't think you'll have an issue with its functionality


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

The lower voltage regulation smart alternator is what I meant sorry I wasn't being clear enough.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> Dont you mean, do?
> 
> I am not looking for epic spl I want to be in the 135-7db range


Well I can only comment based on the specifications, so in that regard, yes, but I have yet to hear two NS18s in the same configuration. 

Then just set up two 18s in a trunk baffle like I did. You can get both subs for about $400 shipped. How much power do you have at 4 ohms? That would be the only concern I'd have. There is a 4 ohm version but the moving mass (and Qts) rises predictably.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> The lower voltage regulation smart alternator is what I meant sorry I wasn't being clear enough.


Sorry I'm not paying attention enough


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> The lower voltage regulation smart alternator is what I meant sorry I wasn't being clear enough.


With such high efficiency coming out of two 18" subs, precisely why do you need so much amperage? These things are 97.3db at one watt.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I always like to over engineer and detune


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> I always like to over engineer and detune


I don't know man, two 18s (cone area equivalent to six 12s) sounds pretty over-engineered to me.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Well I can only comment based on the specifications, so in that regard, yes, but I have yet to hear two NS18s in the same configuration.
> 
> Then just set up two 18s in a trunk baffle like I did. You can get both subs for about $400 shipped. How much power do you have at 4 ohms? That would be the only concern I'd have. There is a 4 ohm version but the moving mass (and Qts) rises predictably.


I was concerned about power as well but I have either the mmats 2000.2 so 1000w rms @4ohms or my crazy monster soundstream x3.71 which would render I think 1750rms @4ohms


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I don't know man, two 18s (cone area equivalent to six 12s) sounds pretty over-engineered to me.


Yea totally I was referring to amperage sorry for not quoting correctly.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

r3004 on back order  I am not sure if the revelators are worth the extra $200)
I think I am going all illuminators....
with the dual 18" where can you get these for 400 shipped?

x-over points for the illuminators almost make me wanna throw a 3-way set up in it.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ordered the peaveys.. probably wont get them until next week


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Got my dual 18" black widows!!!!
4 hush mat bulk packs
kinetic hc 3800
minidsp 2x8
Rockford rfk1d
shipment of high grade of baltic birch 3/4"
clean sweep
pics to follow..
still have more coming


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I was beginning to plan a road trip for next year to visit my friend in Connecticut, My parents in NY, my cousin in NJ, an old friend in Stafford VA, and then my brother in Norfolk/Virginia Beach.
I'm going to have to add Hificruzer226 to my list...


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Sounds like a good build. Starting to plan mine out now too!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> I was beginning to plan a road trip for next year to visit my friend in Connecticut, My parents in NY, my cousin in NJ, an old friend in Stafford VA, and then my brother in Norfolk/Virginia Beach.
> I'm going to have to add Hificruzer226 to my list...


Come on down! It is gonna take me forever to do my whole set up so I will probably be just finishing up by the time you get here lol.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Sounds like a good build. Starting to plan mine out now too!


That's an understatement. Oh! I have also decided on my amp.. was considering my soundstream x 3.71 but I think I am going with the Zapco z-3kd.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have decided to get the zapco z400.2
1340 wrms @4 ohms bridged
A/B Class amp


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

After speaking with John YI of Tru technology part owner
(2) Illuminator 18wu/4741
(2) Illuminator d3004/602010
Stage 4 super billet 6 



















ordered!!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone have any suggestions on rear fill for the rear doors.. I am debating on throwing some dedicated midbass drivers any thoughts?


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> I have decided to get the zapco z400.2
> 1340 wrms @4 ohms bridged
> A/B Class amp


My Lord you have good taste in amps. Unf Zapco and Tru is out of my budget.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> My Lord you have good taste in amps. Unf Zapco and Tru is out of my budget.


I am a dealer with a ton of connections, it really helps! When I sell my set up you can get it used at an incredible price. :tongue4:


----------

